# How do I deal with Obliterator Cultists?



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

I play Space Marines and recently my main opponent has started to field a lot of Obliterator Cultists in his army. Now last night he fielded six of them in a 2k points army. So my first question would be, Is he cheating his arse off and not telling me because he used very little else in his army to tear apart mine. 

Second question: How do I kill these things. I've hit them with Las Cannons, Plasma cannons I've tried tank shock tactics with a Land Raider. I evern tried ramming a Squad of Assault Terminators down their throat and nothing seems to work. So does anybody have any advice on how to kill these most overpowered units.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

No, he's not cheating. He can do that.

Well, I don't play space marines (I play guard), but from personal experience I can tell you that anything that gets around their 2+ saves works wonders. Even if they're in cover, a 4+ save is still better than their normal save. Although you can't field Leman Russ Executioners, plasma cannons should do the job. If you have a devastator squad with 4 plasma cannons or lascannons you should be able to do some pretty serious damage to them. Remember, they are only T4, so Str 8 or higher will kill them outright. 

Or you could just hit them with power weapons. They have fists, so you'll strike before them. Thunder Hammer/Storm Shield terminators will probably work wonders too.

They're pretty much just terminators with more guns, so deal with them as you would with any other terminator. Even bolter spamming could work if you're close enough.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Blast them with Lascannons, a couple of shots at them, even when they are in cover means they will fail their save at least once, that's all you need to instagib them.
Multi-melta's should work too, though they lack range, a biker with a multimelta should be a nice way to pop one though. A basic landraider can pop it's lascannons at them too. and with PotMS, you can shoot first at one with one lascannon, then if it dies, try and pop another with the other lascannon.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Hrm... barring extremely bad dice rolls, you should easily be running those guys over with units of Assault Terminators. Obliterators have Invulnerable saves and all but are just as vulnerable to being insta-killed as anybody else. A bop on the head from a thunder hammer should fix 'em pretty good. It's likely easier to deal with them from a distance, though. Attack Bikes with multi-meltas are well worth a try, as is any unit you have that's carrying a lascannon. Don't waste plasma cannon shots on Obliterators as you'll be hard pressed to hit more than one per template and each Obliterator has enough wounds to survive a single shot. Focus your plasma cannons on units of Plague Marines or Terminators. Failing everything else, you can whittle them down with massed firepower. Bolters can drop Obliterators fairly quickly when used in numbers.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Katie is spot on there. I always field a unit of Oblits with my Thousand Sons and they can be killed fairly well. I hate lascannons in particular as I always seem to fail inv saves for the Oblits.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Vindicator.
Insta-gib blast, should wipe out all or most of the squad in one shot.


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

yeah i agree with the vindicator- but it will have to be deployed tactically- if playing planetstrike (planetfall) i usually keep my vindi in reserve and let my opponent show me where the oblid's will be deep striking and then the next turn i will bring in demolisher's -if the mass lasgun's havnt toasted them (not likely) the only thing is being out of range (24') and in the next turn getting 3 lascannons fired at you..


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. Turns out he WAS cheating by fudging his Invulnerable and armour saves when i wasn't looking (+2 Invulnerable save my butt) he was also taking Invulnerable saves when he shouldn't have been trying to take two Invulnerable saves on a Twin Linked Lascannon. But an observer caught him out and I tore his little Obliterators a new one last night.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Coder59 said:


> Thanks for the help guys. Turns out he WAS cheating by fudging his Invulnerable and armour saves when i wasn't looking (+2 Invulnerable save my butt) he was also taking Invulnerable saves when he shouldn't have been trying to take two Invulnerable saves on a Twin Linked Lascannon. But an observer caught him out and I tore his little Obliterators a new one last night.


Good 
And now that you're not having difficulty with them, the advice here will help you obliterate the Obliterators


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Vindicator, and Bike Melta's. They can't put out enough firepower to stop 30 Bikes and 3 Vindicators, and the rest of the army struggles to catch up.


----------

